
Why the other line is likely to move faster - acangiano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F5Ri_HhziI0&feature=related
======
hrabago
It's because I'm cursed, and I always get the slowest line during checkout.
It's okay, though. I make up for it by always switching to the faster lane
while I'm driving.

Kidding aside, I like his way of presenting. I have an appreciation for good
presentation skills, especially coming from techies/engineer types.

------
arctangent
The video doesn't explicitly mention this, but if you want to minimise your
(perceived) relative waiting time you should choose one of the two end aisles
to queue in.

